# chamfer without special tool



## rapidograf (Oct 28, 2020)

Hello. woodworkers
its my first video by english, may be something not clearly.
But this easy way i made chhamfers many years without damages hands, materials ant tools. 
Because cutting forces clump wood to table , not necessary use wices or something else.
how make nice chamfer in soft wood


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

hello and welcome to the forum, Rapid.
this is an open forum with all kinds of skills - your tip about the chamfer is nice.
we like to see actual photographs and pictures of projects people have made. (not just videos).
looking forward to seeing some of your projects that you have made.
what part of the world are you in ?

.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

Спасибо! (Thanks!) The English in the video is good enough and it is easy to understand.

I have damaged a lot of wood making countersinks with twist drills by running them in the normal clockwise direction. The idea of running the drill bit backwards to make a smooth countersink is a great suggestion. I wonder how many woodworkers have seen this idea before? Not me.


----------



## rapidograf (Oct 28, 2020)

Tool Agnostic said:


> Спасибо! (Thanks!) The English in the video is good enough and it is easy to understand.
> 
> I have damaged a lot of wood making countersinks with twist drills by running them in the normal clockwise direction. The idea of running the drill bit backwards to make a smooth countersink is a great suggestion. I wonder how many woodworkers have seen this idea before? Not me.


I dont know. But it very useful use it not problem )))))) you can made very deep chamfer for hide head of big bolt - i did it ))))
P/S About voice in video it is automatic narrator - convert text to voice. English not my mative language. imnot so good talking


----------



## rapidograf (Oct 28, 2020)

John Smith_inFL said:


> hello and welcome to the forum, Rapid.
> this is an open forum with all kinds of skills - your tip about the chamfer is nice.
> we like to see actual photographs and pictures of projects people have made. (not just videos).
> looking forward to seeing some of your projects that you have made.
> ...


Thank you for your care.
I put new topic with super abacus , made of wood by myhand and bosch dremel ;-)
I found partition of this forum about video woodworking, may be i move my post to another area of forum ?


----------



## rapidograf (Oct 28, 2020)

sorry ! did somebody tasted my method of made chamfer ? for me huge interesting opinion ;-)


----------

